# Alutech heute Abend im Fernsehen



## Tilo (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Heute um 18.00Uhr im Fernsehen!
Im NDR die Firma Alutech mit Jürgen Schlender http://http://www3.ndr.de/programm/e...id-516086.html

cu
Tilo


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Juni 2009)

Wecker ist gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Juni 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wecker ist gestellt



verdammter Doppelpost


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2009)

verpasst

verdammt!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Juni 2009)

mal hoffen das es bald in der mediathek landet...


----------



## MO_Thor (20. Juni 2009)

Es ist drin!
Einfach "Schleswig-Holstein 18:00" suchen, Sendung eben vom 18.6.
Viel Spaß 

Edit: mal schauen, ob der Link hier funktioniert...
http://www1.ndr.de/flash/mediathek/mediathek.html?broadcastid=27&itemid=ndraktuell460


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Juni 2009)

Man könnte sagen - Jü hatte Stress


----------



## TheRacer (20. Juni 2009)

Kann man einer den genauen Link rein stellen.
Ich raff es nicht 

In dem oberen Link kommt irgendwas mit Brände und Vogel blabla.....


----------



## fastmike (20. Juni 2009)

der link geht nicht,musst echt schleswig holstein,18.00 uhr suchen,dauert etwas habs aber gefunden!


----------



## MO_Thor (20. Juni 2009)

Sorry....aber sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Ich habs nich so mit Direktlinks von Mediatheken...
Wär klasse, wenns jemand besser macht und nen Direktlink findet (und postet )


----------



## TheRacer (20. Juni 2009)

Habs gefunden.
Link reinstellen geht aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (21. Juni 2009)

macht mal bitte einen screenshot wo man den link erkennen kann.

ich find da nix passendes.

die seite ist ja mal echt beschissen aufgebaut, selbst demax ist da besser aufgestellt.......


----------



## Infernal_Death (21. Juni 2009)

Klick auf den Link von MO_Thor.
Dann rechts oben auf "Fernsehen"
Dann auf Kalender, dort den 18ten auswählen.
Dann mit den Scrollpfeilen 2mal nach unten (Einträge 17-24)
Dann auf "Schleswig-Holstein 18:00" klicken und schon gehts los.

Gruss

Flo


----------



## TheRacer (21. Juni 2009)

Der Link bleibt bei der Seite immer gleich.
Daher könnte ich auch nur den Link reinstellen, welcher schon drin steht.
Ich habe einfach oben rechts auf "Sendungen von A- Z" gedrückt und da dann Schleswig- Holstein 18:00 Uhr gewählt.
Dann halt die Sendung vom 18.06 auswählen und schon sieht man super Bikes


----------

